

Nature by Ralph Waldo Emerson - dbosson
http://oregonstate.edu/instruct/phl302/texts/emerson/nature-emerson-a.html#Introduction

======
dbosson
"A man's power to connect his thought with its proper symbol, and so to utter
it, depends on the simplicity of his character, that is, upon his love of
truth, and his desire to communicate it without loss."

I think this sentence and those that follow are very insightful, when it comes
to communicating our ideas.

